# Happy Gotcha Day, Heidi!



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been two years since this sweet little girl has come into our lives. She's come a long way from the sad, scared and skinny girl they used to call "Twiggy" (because she weighed only 48 lbs) to the pretty, happy, healthy dog she is today! We're so happy you're part of our family, Heidi!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

She's a beauty!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for saving my name sake!!! she is gorgeous!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Karin,

You could drown in the depth of those eyes. 

Heidi-Happy Second Gotcha Day and many many more!

Mary Jane (and Wolf)


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I totally agree with Mary Jane - those eyes are just mesmerizing...

Happy Gotcha day, beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

What a beautiful girl.
Thanks for saving her!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy gotcha day Heidi!









Karin, how is her ear?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day, sweet beautiful Miss Heidi!







I love seeing her pics, she has the pretty, rich coloration similar to Jean's Bella alomst or Kyah! Such a lovely girl!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday Heidi!!!!!! Your looking good girl!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for the well wishes and kind words, everyone!!

Debbie, Heidi's ear is looking much better these days. Her right ear is a little shorter than the left (and a little ragged at the tip), but I think that once the hair grows back, it will be barely noticeable. I shudder when I think that we almost followed that vet's advice to have her ear partially amputated (around 2 inches off!!)! Here she is this afternoon:


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Aww...happy gotcha day yesterday, Heidi!!

Karin, her ear looks great! Bet you won't even notice a difference from the other one in a few months ~

Misha sends "woofs" to her "sis" in California


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Gotcha Day, Heidi.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Many years to come!!!


----------

